# Does anyone own a king gsd?



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

My pups dad is a king, and think my boy is taking more after the dad. I would love to compare weight and questions if their is any out there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

can't give you an answer but that is one good looking pup!


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Nope, but I LOVE Kings!!!!!!!!! I'd love to own one in the future. 

It would be awesome if he takes after his dad


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

From what I understand, a "King" Shepherd is just an oversize GSD, or have they been mixed with something else?


----------



## TigervTeMar (Jan 4, 2014)

don't own a King but me and my puppy did meet one at a park. largest dog I've ever seen, his owner said it was 150lbs. With the fuzzy coat...BIG. He was super sweet tempered and put up with my puppy slapping his face when he wouldn't play. He was also off leash at a playground with tons of other kids and families and no one cared. He just stayed near the mom, who was standing near to the jungle gym.


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Freestep said:


> From what I understand, a "King" Shepherd is just an oversize GSD, or have they been mixed with something else?


They are mixes like Shilohs, not oversized GSDs. King Shepherds are derived from GSD, Malamute, and Great Pyrenees.

King Shepherd - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

From what I understand they are mixes, my sister always claimed her simon was a big king shep but I think he was just your typical black and tan, chunky munky gsd  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Freestep said:


> From what I understand, a "King" Shepherd is just an oversize GSD, or have they been mixed with something else?


The dad's blood line comes from Germany and he weighs 130. The mom is a regular gsd, so I don't know if my pup will be as big as the dad or he can be bigger. I think they can get up to 150. When the dad stand up he is like 5 foot 8. I don't know how big a regular gsd gets but he is way taller them me at 5 foot 4. My boy is almost 30 pounds at 11 weeks today. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

See idk if he is a king or comes from a large gsd. But he is growing fast and the vet thinks I need to put him on a starving diet, but I think he is getting big cause of his dad, and I'm not about to starve my baby .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

TigervTeMar said:


> don't own a King but me and my puppy did meet one at a park. largest dog I've ever seen, his owner said it was 150lbs. With the fuzzy coat...BIG. He was super sweet tempered and put up with my puppy slapping his face when he wouldn't play. He was also off leash at a playground with tons of other kids and families and no one cared. He just stayed near the mom, who was standing near to the jungle gym.


Awe a gentle giant!!!  <3

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

huntergreen said:


> can't give you an answer but that is one good looking pup!


Thank you!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

FuzzButtMum said:


> Nope, but I LOVE Kings!!!!!!!!! I'd love to own one in the future.
> 
> It would be awesome if he takes after his dad


I would love that too! In time will see =) did you ever weigh your pup yet?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nktigger99 (Aug 22, 2006)

Is it possible to g a second opinion from another vet? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)

My only beef with King Shepherds is that my GSD has a slightly shaggy dark sable coat, and probably 95% of people ask me if he's a King Shepherd, Shiloh Shepherd, part wolf, *wild dog*, etc. I guess that's a bit better than asking if my old black GSD was a black lab


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I think mine is just a giant gsd then a king, since the dad is pure gsd and not a king which is a mix of other dog like the other posters said. I think I wAs confused with king and giant =/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

nktigger99 said:


> Is it possible to g a second opinion from another vet?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think I'm going too. I think my vet is clueless about gsd. It just sucks cause I just paid 90$ for the last visit, but my boy is worth it to find a better one. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FuzzButtMum (Mar 17, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I would love that too! In time will see =) did you ever weigh your pup yet?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not yet, he gets his second shot and weighed on Wednesday


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

quoting from one of your other posts "The Dr said he is already showing signs of joint problems because you can see his joints that are big. "

Make sure that you don't push for weight . Feed a nutrient dense , moderate calorie diet , which includes a good clean source of protein. 

Protein is important for muscle and bone development. Protein contributes to bone density

" Contrary to the supposed detrimental effect of protein, the majority of epidemiological studies have shown that long-term high-protein intake increases bone mineral density and reduces bone fracture incidence. The beneficial effects of protein such as increasing intestinal calcium absorption and circulating IGF-I whereas lowering serum parathyroid hormone sufficiently offset any negative effects of the acid load of protein on bone health."


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

carmspack said:


> Make sure that you don't push for weight .


:thumbup:

I agree with Carmen.

OP, keep your pup lean, it's easier on the joints and I don't think it would hurt to give him some joint supplement pills and a multivitamin plus pill.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"The dad's blood line comes from Germany and he weighs 130"

how many generations back though? Germany has had an issue with size , over size in the show lines and efforts are made to bring them back within the limits of the standard.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

carmspack said:


> quoting from one of your other posts "The Dr said he is already showing signs of joint problems because you can see his joints that are big. "
> 
> Make sure that you don't push for weight . Feed a nutrient dense , moderate calorie diet , which includes a good clean source of protein.
> 
> ...


Thank you .that was very healthful.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I agree with Carmen.
> 
> OP, keep your pup lean, it's easier on the joints and I don't think it would hurt to give him some joint supplement pills and a multivitamin plus pill.


I agree. I don't push for weight, only feed him on the recommend food/dose and no extra calories. The vet also said make sure he gets a lot of exercise, so since he has his shots we are walking longer, and further. Hopefully this helps, because I don't feel right putting him on the starving diet she said. I need to look into the joint supplements, that sound like a good idea =) 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

carmspack said:


> "The dad's blood line comes from Germany and he weighs 130"
> 
> how many generations back though? Germany has had an issue with size , over size in the show lines and efforts are made to bring them back within the limits of the standard.


Good question=) I'll have to find this out and let you know as soon as I find out. So the blood lines from Germany are too big with joint issues? Or just really big breeds? I did a lot of poking yesterday on the internet, mostly at the pics of giant gsd, and a lot of the pups look like mine and the joints are highly visible as well and the weight he is at is average 25-30 # between weeks 9 and 12 and still in a rapid growth period tell he is 4 months. I think a second opinion from a vet is in order. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

If your dog's sire is a recent import , straight from Germany, chances are that in the genetics an attempt has been made to address the issue of over size . Germany does acknowledge a problem with size creeping up past standard ideals and limits. This is a problem with the show lines , which, though is a major portion of breed interest .

If your dog's sire is a few generations "American" bred , there may be a deliberate attempt to exploit this big size , as there is a market for it . This is not to standard. There is one site with a male GSD that is 150 lbs . Ribs? what ribs? 

from Der Spiegel 
Dumb and Dumpy: Can the German Shepherd Be Saved? - SPIEGEL ONLINE

and portions of a long article "now its straight back slopes sharply downward. Its curious appearance has earned the modern German Shepherd many a derisive comment. The black-and-brown breed has been mocked as a "hatchback," "carp back," "downhill dog" and "dog in front, frog in back."
Helmut Raiser from the central German town of Hannoversch Münden is one of the breed's leading critics. It's a pitiful sight "when a dog doesn't carry its tail held high, and constantly walks around with its rear end tucked in, as if a brick were hanging from its testicles," the dog trainer wrote in the Austrian dog lovers' magazine _Wuff_.
Dog experts say both the appearance and the performance of the former model dog have suffered. "These dogs are too stupid to run away," they say derisively.
From the standpoint of veterinary medicine, it's also more than just an aesthetic problem. Nowadays many German Shepherd puppies already show the first signs of future skeletal problems. 
Experts suspect that up to 50 percent of all puppies develop a condition called hip dysplasia. In the final stage of this painful disease, a worn femoral head rubs against the hip socket, and the nerves of the periosteum become extremely irritated. Some dogs are reduced to hopping along conspicuously, a symptom that experts call "bunny-hopping," or they lose their ability to walk altogether. Even relatively young and otherwise healthy animals often have to be put to sleep because of the condition.
*Replaced by the Malinois* 
Veterinarians have developed a promising treatment for another extremely painful condition known as lumbosacral stenosis, a pathological change in the region of the lumbar vertebrae and sacral bone: Using a pin, they fix in place an affected dog's seventh lumber vertebra. This enables the four-legged patient to walk with relatively little pain, although the early invalids are of course lost to the glamorous world of dog shows.
When the police in the populous western German state of North Rhine-Westphalia recently decided to do without the services of the sickly German Shepherd, it seemed that the fate of the Teutonic canine had been sealed.
They argued that the dogs, with their hip and spinal problems, were hardly creating the impression of dominance anymore, but instead were displaying the placid nature of the more lethargic St. Bernard."

again a quote from the Der Spiegel magazine.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

LaRen616 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I agree with Carmen.
> 
> OP, keep your pup lean, it's easier on the joints and I don't think it would hurt to give him some joint supplement pills and a multivitamin plus pill.


I just got him cosequin joint health supplement. I didn't get him the multivitamins because it had calcium in it and I don't want to add more calcium to his diet. The joint health has glucosamine hydrochloride and methysulfonymethane in a once daily tablet. Hopefully this will help prevent joint problems. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

carmspack said:


> "The dad's blood line comes from Germany and he weighs 130"
> 
> how many generations back though? Germany has had an issue with size , over size in the show lines and efforts are made to bring them back within the limits of the standard.


So, I called my pup breeder. We didn't talk much. Found out my pups dad was put to sleep =( something to do with not getting fixed. I think he said it caused him to have a hernia which made it where he couldn't poop and passed blood. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

A friend of the family has what he calls a King Shepherd, he is a big boy weighing in at 126 lbs.


----------



## autopsy_survivor (Apr 2, 2013)

My dog Bruce is a King Shepherd, although a small one at the moment. 

He'll be 2 in July, still growing and filling out. Currently weighs ~75-80lbs but is very lean, I swear he could eat a bag of food a day and still be lean, crazy high metabolism. We were worried and had him tested for EPI a few months ago, negative. More testing done, all came back fine, so it was determined that he just needs more food. Currently feeding ~6 cups/day - Medical Dental mixed with Purina Healthy Vitality, it's the only thing that keeps weight on him without having to feed crazy high amounts. We were feeding ~8+ cups of some of the premium foods before I finally got fed up with the over feeding (he was starting to have mushy poop and would throw up because there was just too much food). We hadn't tried the "bad" foods at that point, so just picked up a bag of the Purina. 

I also have access to his half sister - same thing. She's a year older, eats like a horse but still quite lean. Continuing to gain weight/muscle/grow at just over 3 years. Stunning looking dog. She's currently ~85lbs, I think they're feeding about ~4 cups now. 

I've noticed with Bruce that he will have big growth spurts, still. From last week to this week he is at least a couple of inches taller. He'll stay like that for a few months and then have another growth spurt. Chest seems to be starting to drop (not sure if it's the same term as dachshunds, sorry) and starting to fill out a bit and get wider. Paws are the size of my hand, literally (but I'm small). 

Big, dumb head - not actually dumb, but always has his "derp" face on. Big goofball, slow to mature both physically and mentally - still very puppy like. Extremely stubborn, very intelligent and curious - give you his derp face when he doesn't want to do something but will obey if you persist (we're working on it). Very loyal to people he knows, standoffish with adult strangers, very curious about children - absolutely loves them but waits until they approach him. Very high energy but has a good "off" switch. Extremely aware of his surroundings, learns quickly - especially from other animals. Very powerful dog too - last year he ripped the support beam and railing off our porch when I walked away and forgot to tell him to stay. 

99% of people call him a GSD, 90% of the time we don't bother correcting them after having people argue with us. If people ask, we tell them that he's a King, some people correctly guess, others argue as I mentioned. 

All around a good dog, I like him.


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

autopsy_survivor said:


> My dog Bruce is a King Shepherd, although a small one at the moment.
> 
> He'll be 2 in July, still growing and filling out. Currently weighs ~75-80lbs but is very lean, I swear he could eat a bag of food a day and still be lean, crazy high metabolism. We were worried and had him tested for EPI a few months ago, negative. More testing done, all came back fine, so it was determined that he just needs more food. Currently feeding ~6 cups/day - Medical Dental mixed with Purina Healthy Vitality, it's the only thing that keeps weight on him without having to feed crazy high amounts. We were feeding ~8+ cups of some of the premium foods before I finally got fed up with the over feeding (he was starting to have mushy poop and would throw up because there was just too much food). We hadn't tried the "bad" foods at that point, so just picked up a bag of the Purina.
> 
> ...


Is yours a shepherd mix with some breed to make a king? Or is he just a larger gsd? I'm thinking mine might just be the large breed became the mom is normal size and the dad is 130pounds. Here is my boy at 12 weeks 31 pounds. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

perianal herniation 
risk of leaving males intact
Perineal hernia


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

my boy diesel said:


> perianal herniation
> risk of leaving males intact
> Perineal hernia


Thank you for that link 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Diesel7602 said:


> I'm thinking mine might just be the large breed became the mom is normal size and the dad is 130pounds. Here is my boy at 12 weeks 31 pounds.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm confused as to why you are uncertain if yours is a King or not, do you have his pedigree? Is he AKC registered as a GSD?


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO said:


> I'm confused as to why you are uncertain if yours is a King or not, do you have his pedigree? Is he AKC registered as a GSD?


No my boy is not AKC Registered. I didnt get a pedigree. The reason of, The breeder gave him to us for free, for my son who has Autism. Im not to worry though, i nevered plain on breeding him. I got to see the parents every week after my pups birth, tell we took him home. Thats how i know the dads size and the moms.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Diesel7602 said:


> No my boy is not AKC Registered. I didnt get a pedigree. The reason of, The breeder gave him to us for free, for my son who has Autism. Im not to worry though, i nevered plain on breeding him. I got to see the parents every week after my pups birth, tell we took him home. Thats how i know the dads size and the moms.


Oh, okay, that makes sense. Well, you may never know then. I don't think a King Shepherd is a popular "breed" so it seems more likely that your dog's dad is an over-sized GSD.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I can safely say, OS working line GSD can easily reach 125 lbs and my guy is getting nothing near six cups a day of kibble!


----------



## rena (Nov 19, 2005)

I would not concern myself or care if its King or not. Shelley Watts started this breed with the Shiloh and Malamute mix. Thus the large size. BUT as time went on I found out from others the dogs she was producing were not as large and also seemed to have other mixes. Other king shephard breeders also stated their dogs were kings but they were not very big. Just like a regular dog. They try to say their temperament is better and thats a bunch of hogwash. I studied kings as I wanted a huge dog! Went to forums etc and there were LOT of snobs there and did not like it when I asked why their "KINGS" were actually only about 80 pounds. As well a lot of the breeders in the states that were breeding kings were getting cancer! I actually spoke to shelley herself over the phone and she tried to pawn a dog off me that did not even look like a actual pure shepherd. I found a AWESOME breeder up here in Canada quebec then. She produces Large long haired shepards and they look like KINGS and when I spoke to her, I knew she was the real deal for a large king like but really a purebred long haired shepherd. Shes voncaide. Nicest most caring person you will ever meet in a breeder and my next dog will be from her. Her dogs ranged roughly from 100 to 150 pounds NO HIP ISSUES! I was waiting for almost 6 months as she had two I wanted pups from but they could not conceive so i broke down and got a long haired locally. Long story short….large long haired pure bred shephards are better than kings, in my opinion, because there is no mix. Thats my 12.5 cents.


----------



## autopsy_survivor (Apr 2, 2013)

Diesel7602 said:


> Is yours a shepherd mix with some breed to make a king? Or is he just a larger gsd? I'm thinking mine might just be the large breed became the mom is normal size and the dad is 130pounds. Here is my boy at 12 weeks 31 pounds.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Mine is supposed to be pure king, not from mixes if that makes any sense? I don't really know how to word it better. We got him from a friend's sister in law that was breeding them, they were breeding regular GSDs and Kings. 

When we went to pick our dog out, we had the option of a GSD or King. There were 2 kings left from a previous litter (7 months old, 1 male, 1 female) and 3 GSDs (I forget how old but 12-16 weeks? 2 males, 1 female). We had to consider our pack at the time and what type of dog would fit best - we needed a submissive (for lack of a better word) male first and foremost. I, personally, like getting older puppies, so that also influenced our choice. I had very little desire to clean up after a young puppy, lol. With all that being said, the thing that really sealed the deal was that Bru was the first one to come right up to me, sit on my feet and lean into me. It was like while I was there, nothing else mattered to him. He apparently was not like that with other people that would come out to visit (they also do boarding). We could not bring him home right away, we were in the process of moving, but we did go and visit him for a few hours every week and he did the same thing each time. It took him a bit longer to warm up to my boyfriend, but he would allow him to pet him and what not. He is definitely a Momma's boy and that's what I wanted. Both of our other dogs (dachshunds) were mine before I met the boyfriend but they both prefer him. He's home all day, I'm not, doesn't bother me too much. The male dachshund is like the boyfriend's baby, I swear that dog hates me now, lol. 

Bru's dad was ~130lbs, mother was ~110lbs. Grandmother on father's side ~120lbs, grandfather on father's side ~145lbs. I can't remember the maternal information though, sorry. 

Found another owner of a half brother the other day while walking Bru (all the dogs look very, very similar. You can tell they are related). This boy is 5 and ~110lbs at a good weight. The owner said his growing has slowed down a lot in the past 6 months (filling out, etc), thinks he will top out at ~120lbs.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

autopsy_survivor said:


> Mine is supposed to be pure king, not from mixes if that makes any sense? I don't really know how to word it better. We got him from a friend's sister in law that was breeding them, they were breeding regular GSDs and Kings.
> 
> .


A King Shepherd was created by mixing other breeds with GSDs. I don't know at what point Iit stops becoming a mix and develops into an actual breed. I don't think a king has made it to that point, sort of like a puggle or something like that.


----------

